

The born-again entrepreneur - jacquesm
http://swombat.com/2011/6/6/born-again-entrepreneur

======
edanm
Absolutely agree with the conclusion.

I would take it a step further, though. For us geeks/entrepreneurs, oftentimes
the non-conformist thing to do, but which ultimately make us happiest, is to
run our own business. Not everyone, as the article points out, but sometimes.

When talking to other people, especially non-geeks, I don't try and convince
them that they should run their own company. I try and find out what _they_
would most like to do, but haven't seriously considered, because they're
looking for a "regular" job. Almost everyone has _some_ hobby/talent/ambition
that they never seriously consider pursuing, because it doesn't occur to them
that they might be able to pull it off.

------
alabut
Jessica Livingston:

 _"I spent 13 years in corporate America, mostly because I didn't understand
what my other options were. I was hypnotized by the security of an
established, respected company."_

[http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2008/07/why-i-do-
yc.htm...](http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2008/07/why-i-do-yc.html)

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one that got bit by the founder bug
while working for others. Some people are born entrepreneurial and others
realize it later.

------
Eyalush
I love the airplane analogy (especially as a pilot license holder) I'll be
using that one myself if you don't mind!

